# mirrorless camera vs dslr



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

So I couldn't figure out a place to ask this question, so I figured I'd ask here.

I've been noticing a lot of these new cameras come out, like the nikon 1 and the new canon one that's coming out soon
http://gizmodo.com/5928129/canon-eos-m-finally-a-tiny-camera-designed-to-slurp-hd-video-that-slays

My question, for anyone that has these and a DSLR, is why? These are pretty expensive, costing more sometimes then a entry level and sometimes even pro-sumer DSLR.

the Nikon 1 is 650 on amazon, the same price as a d5100 dslr.

Basically, what would make someone choose one over the other?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You get a compact size camera while maintaining DSLR image quality. Some advantages for taking video. You lose stuff like the optical viewfinder, super-fast focusing, and buttons and wheelies.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> YYou lose stuff like the optical viewfinder, super-fast focusing, and buttons and wheelies.


Not true with the one I just bought. Take a look at the Olympus OM-D E-M5. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusem5. It is now being advertised as having the fastest focus in the world, and there are so many buttons and wheelies (many of which are accessible on the touch screen) that my head is literally spinning. It's going to take me a long time to learn how to use this thing. If anything, it has too many options!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a Sony NEX-C3 which is a 16.2mp mirror less camera and it takes great pictures. the only problem is that it does not have a fully manual function and not having a view finder can be a little annoying, but it is made up by the really hight resolution screen. It is really great size wise and is much lighter than a DSLR. it also has inter changeable lenses.

Here is some of the pictures i have taken with it..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^Awesome shots for that camera!!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Complexity said:


> Not true with the one I just bought. Take a look at the Olympus OM-D E-M5. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusem5. It is now being advertised as having the fastest focus in the world, and there are so many buttons and wheelies (many of which are accessible on the touch screen) that my head is literally spinning. It's going to take me a long time to learn how to use this thing. If anything, it has too many options!


Right... I was referring to the "$650 too expensive" mirrorless cameras, not to the "$1200 affordable" type that is tricked out in every aspect. Fastest focus in the (mirrorless!) world. :icon_bigg


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

i had the same problem with mirrorless or mirror but i settle with the D5100 because it had more lens i can choose from.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

There are some difference from mirrorless compared to DSLR.

Mirrorless 
-Usually have a smaller sensor like 2.7x smaller with the exceptions of the new Canon EOS M, and all Sony Nex have APS-C sensor which is 1.5x. You would want a bigger sensor because you can fit more into your frame.

-low buffer rate, even though some have 10 fps or more but the camera cannot write all the 30 shots within the 3 seconds you took to shoot it. 

-Have to go to menu to change some setting like, metering, af mode , exposure compensation, F stop, different modes, etc... 

But what I do like about mirrorless camera is that they are way smaller with just the same quality photos as the DSLR (depends on what lens you put on it). Great for traveling.


----------

